# Making comics.



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 3, 2018)

So I'm making a comic book series. I can't say too much about it right now, but it's about homeless people . Also, I'm a horrible artist so I'm limited to storyboarding right now. 

If anyone has any experience or insights into making one of these damn things please pencil me in.


----------



## Drengor (Apr 3, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing your stuff published!


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 3, 2018)

Drengor said:


> Looking forward to seeing your stuff published!



Hey thanks - me as well! I think a few people may get a kick out of it. Only after they send me 8 dollars of course. Just kidding.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Apr 20, 2018)

It's really just a matter of doing it. You can look around for an artist, if you would rather not use your own for the final product. What about the writing?​


----------

